# Building my Stormraven



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, I got my Stormraven for my Grey Knights army. (Couldnt wait x.x) Things are going fine, and this isnt a modelling concern beyond the 'What you see is what you get' rule. I am planning on magnetizing the turret weapons, so there is no problem there. And the side Hurricane Bolters are easy enough to decide for or against when gluing the side doors in, but my question is on the front mounted gun. There are enough good options for it to not have a deffinite choice, but its also too fine an area for my current modelling skills to make it an interchangable spot like the turret will be.

In a pick up game it wont matter much as no one I play with insists on what you see is what you get, but if I ever decide to play my future Grey Knights in a tournament I know I will need to make sure I am using the correct attachment.

So my question is this, what are the pros and cons of each weapon on the Stormraven? I have 0 experience with it as my other army is Eldar and their weapons operate alot differently than the imperiums. (ALOT lessgrey area between gun types in my opinion) Without even knowing much about StormRavens yet beyond they are fast and carry troops effectively, which are the aspects of Eldar vehicles that had me fall in love with them, I have been imagining I will use the Stormraven's guns primarilly as anti infantry with some light vehicle destroying capabilities. In other words, Plasma Cannons and Typhoon Missile Launchers. Do any of those Blood Angel players out there know if this is a workable weapons setup, or should I change my expectations for how I will be using this sucker and glue in one of the other two guns?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well for a transport of this type you need something that is good v. infantry and vehicles, and pretty much everything. That is why i like the plasma cannon, because it kills everybody. Missile launchers are great and ive always wanted to try a typhoon, but is it worth the point cost? That depends largely on what you are going to field in your army, because heavy bolters are pretty good by themselves, especially against infantry. Not nearly as good as the typhoon, but I advise using magnets for now and changing the missiles for the bolter depending on necessity, and switch between assault and plasma cannons at need. Ive never used them but this is perfect for getting terminators and a terminator commander or 2 commanders behind enemy lines fast, and bring a dreandought along. if possible get two and split like this: #1 terminators+commander 1
#2 dreadnought +commander 2 in case 1 gets blown out of the sky. It only has av 12 after all.
And always use PotMS with the plasma cannon unless combining with typhoon
considder hurricanes, they are not actually bad like most think. Up close thats 6 shots, and with 2 thats 12. Far away thats 3, or 6 with 2. Its a good anti-infantry if you need it. Once again magnetize.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I was thinking about taking two Stormravens into battle, but As they basically replace a Land Raider I have been having the thought of using a pincer maneuver to block the enemy out. They can either shoot at the Stormraven, which after its first turn has already accomplished most of its task of getting my Dread and infantry up there fast, or they can try and sink shots into the Land raider that is close on its heels, ushering forth my Terminators to deliver holy wrath upon the enemy as well. if they shoot at the Stormraven, the Land Raider will deliver a world of hurt, and if they shoot at the Land Raider, the Stormraven will deliver its payload and utilise its own significant armaments to greater effect. Either way, I hope it will be a winning situation.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have found that what works best for me is actually the MM. I have magnetized the LC, AC, and the PC so that I can switch them out as needed. I have used the TML and it is not worth the cost to be honest. The heavy bolter is great if you know you are going up against a horde army and have other heavy weapons to open up the transports. The MM on the front is what works best for me and the nice thing about the way they designed the nose cone is that you can switch them out as needed for however you want to arm the SR. Hope that helps.


----------

